# Magura HS33 Bremshebel



## Eisbein (22. Dezember 2005)

Moin Leuts hab mal wieder nen Problem mit Magura  

Mein Bremshebel funktioniert nich mehr so richtig und da wollte ich mir nen Neuen bestellen aber im Magura Händlerkatalog (ich arbeite im Fahrradladen) sind keine mehr drin. Wo bekomme ich welche her???    Hab schon im internet geschaut aber noch gar nichts dazu gefunden. Wäre net von euch  wenn ihr mir mal nen paar Links zu kommen lasst.

ciao euer eisbein


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (22. Dezember 2005)

guck mal bei trialmarkt.de unter magura-teile nach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## misanthropia (22. Dezember 2005)

definiere mal "nicht so richtig"

hätte folgendes zur folge:
1) man würde dir schneller präzise antworten geben
2) man könnte dir sagen dass du vielleicht gar nichts neues kaufen musst.

details details details... 

schau mal im internet da findest du hebel...


----------



## Eisbein (23. Dezember 2005)

Also um mal genau zu werden. Ich kann an dem TPA rädchen drehen und nichts passiert. Da ich vorne eine sehr schmale felge habe ist das ziemlich doof, dass das TPA Rädchen nicht zu gebrauchen ist. Denn dadurch wandert mein druckpunkt immer weiter zum lenker hin.

Tsch de Eisbein


----------



## ringo667 (23. Dezember 2005)

da brauchst du nicht den ganzen Hebel neu kaufen,



je nach Model entweder 







oder






bei trialmarkt.de unter magura-teile


----------



## Levelboss (23. Dezember 2005)

Deshalb kauft man sich keinen neuen Hebel!
Das kann man ganz leicht reparieren.
Man braucht nur eine M5 Schraube und eine Feile.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (23. Dezember 2005)

Eisbein schrieb:
			
		

> Also um mal genau zu werden. Ich kann an dem TPA rädchen drehen und nichts passiert. Da ich vorne eine sehr schmale felge habe ist das ziemlich doof, dass das TPA Rädchen nicht zu gebrauchen ist. Denn dadurch wandert mein druckpunkt immer weiter zum lenker hin.
> 
> Tsch de Eisbein



Das hat folgende Ursache. Entweder ist die innere Einstellschraube am Ende überdreht oder sie ist komplett abgebrochen. Wie Levelboss schon gesagt hat kann man sich das Teil einfach selber bauen und es hält auch länger weil es aus Stahl wäre und net aus Alu. Hab für meinen Kumpel so ein Teil gefräst und seit dem ist Ruhe.


----------



## misanthropia (23. Dezember 2005)

hi,
hast du mal anleitung, bilder und am besten noch ne technische Zeichnung was genau ihr da gemaht habt? habt ihr das Loch einfach aufgebohrt und ein neues gewinde reingeschnitten?


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (23. Dezember 2005)

also ich wollte mir damals auch schon fast nen neuen hebel holen, aber: 
reparieren geht ohne probleme! eigentlich muß nur ein loch in das TPA rädchen gebohrt werden, so dass ne M5 schraube durchpasst (siehe levelboss). ein gewinde muß nicht zusätzlich geschnitten werden, weil da wo das tpa rad drauf kommt ist schon ein gewinde drin. man verstellt dann quasi die bremse nicht mehr mit dem tpa, sonder mit der schraube.






ps: hoffentlich habe ich das so weit richtig beschrieben, das ist jetzt schon über ein jahr her, das ich das gemacht habe.


----------



## Levelboss (23. Dezember 2005)

-das rote Rädchen m. H. eines Schraubenziehers entfernen
-die Messinghülse am Drehpunkt des Hebels rausdrücken
-alles auseinander nehmen
-dann sieht man wo das TPA Ding gebrochen ist
-mit einer Feile einen Schlitz in den Kopf einer M5 Schraube feilen
-zusammenbauen
-sich freuen, dass man nicht viel Geld wegen eines so kleinen Teils ausgegeben hat


----------



## Eisbein (23. Dezember 2005)

DAnke Leuts habt mir sehr weiter geholfen werds demnächts mal ausprobieren.
Trialer sind och immer noch die besten!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (23. Dezember 2005)

Hier nochmal die Fotoversion  

Links: Die selbstgedrehte Schraube ohne Ausparung (muss noch gefeilt werden) bzw. die Schraube die nie kaputt gehn wird. Hab dem Absatz mit dem Gewinde gleich länger gemacht damit man das Ende net überdreht und man besser regulieren kann.

Rechts: Der Maguraschrott der wie Levelboss schon angezeichnet hat immer kaputt geht.


----------



## BommelMaster (27. Dezember 2005)

hatte bei mir das selbe problem

habe es mit einer m5 schraube gelöst, funktioniert super, danke für den tipp


----------



## NicoGldn (27. November 2009)

Heii habe auch ein Problem mit HS33 und zwar lässt sich das TPA rädchen gar nicht mehr drehn http://www.vaust.com/catalog/images/HS%2033%2009%20weiss.jpg so sieht mein Hebel aus
An was liegt das? Was kann ich dagegen tun?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## tha_joe (27. November 2009)

Die TPA´s verrecken gerne bei unseren Belastungen. Entweder ist das Gewinde vom Stößel rund, oder das Gewinde vom Plastik (rot) ist dahin. In beiden Fällen verkantet das System, und sitzt dann fest. Da hilft nur eines:
1) Hebel ausbauen
2) neuen TPA Stößel
3) neues Einstellrädchen, im besten Fall eins aus Alu nehmen
4) wenn frisch eingebaut, so wenig wie möglich dran drehen, und drauf achten, dass es immer etwa in der Mitte sitzt. 

Gerade jetzt im Winter ändert sich ja die Ausdehnung vom Öl, und man dreht erstmal, wenn das Bike aus der Wohnung kommt. Dann sitzt das TPA Rädchen ganz unten, und drückt die unteren Gewindegänge weg, und dann will man es zurückdrehen, und es sitzt fest.... leider ein KLassiker, aber nicht allzu kostspielig!


----------



## duro e (27. November 2009)

meine hs33 04 ist auch mit ner m5 schraube getunt , keine probleme damit , funktioniert perfekt .


----------



## tha_joe (28. November 2009)

Öhhm, ja, und? Die M5 Schraube war im Jahr 2005... aber schön dass du auch eine hast. 
Aktuell gehts hier aber glaub mehr um TPA Probleme!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (28. November 2009)

> Da ich vorne eine sehr schmale felge habe


könnte es sein dass es dir helfen würde die versetzten Schellen von Tensile zu fahren? Damit könntest du deine Bremsen besser einstellen weil deine Kolben schon weiter an der Felge wären und du müsstest den TPA gar nicht soweit rausdrehen?
Vom TPA reparieren hab ich keine Ahnung, aber hast du einen alten oder schon den neuen Hebel?
gruß
erwin


----------



## tha_joe (28. November 2009)

Ähm, Jungs, das war 2005! Aktuell steht nur die Frage mit dem TPA im Raum, sonst nix, das sollte sich in den 4 Jahren seither erledigt haben...


----------

